# Ember tetra 10 gallon stocking



## Tyrant46290 (Jul 21, 2018)

8 to 14. It's a range. The technical ratio would be to put in 10. If you slack on water care, 8. If you're on top of it 12. If you're a perfectionist 14.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

I'll add about 13 does anyone know if they like to jump? I had my rasboras all jump out at the same time... My water is perfect. AqAvidsor is 61% Stocked. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## D.Farci (Mar 15, 2016)

Ideally they won't jump but in my own experience any fish will jump if it's startled enough. I've seen the same Chili Rasboras in a rimless display tank at our LFS for months but I put some in mine and had to buy a makeshift lid the next morning after finding half of them on the ground  

Go with 10-13. There should be more than enough room for that many in a ten.


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

D.Farci said:


> Ideally they won't jump but in my own experience any fish will jump if it's startled enough. I've seen the same Chili Rasboras in a rimless display tank at our LFS for months but I put some in mine and had to buy a makeshift lid the next morning after finding half of them on the ground
> 
> 
> 
> Go with 10-13. There should be more than enough room for that many in a ten.




Thanks! I've been there.... My harlequins all jumped out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

I have 40+ Ember Tetras in my 55G, and none of them has ever jumped. I do have floating plants though.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

One of mine jumped 3 days ago.


----------



## Tyrant46290 (Jul 21, 2018)

OVT said:


> AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


This is a great tool, but it is leaned towards people that are experienced with heavy stocking. According to the calculator, you can out 6, 4 inch fish in a 10 gallon......ever see 6, 4 inch fish in a 10 gallon? Lol.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Tyrant46290 said:


> This is a great tool, but it is leaned towards people that are experienced with heavy stocking. According to the calculator, you can out 6, 4 inch fish in a 10 gallon......ever see 6, 4 inch fish in a 10 gallon? Lol.


Please give me an example - I'd like to check that out.


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Hopefully mine won't jump out.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrant46290 (Jul 21, 2018)

OVT said:


> Tyrant46290 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a great tool, but it is leaned towards people that are experienced with heavy stocking. According to the calculator, you can out 6, 4 inch fish in a 10 gallon......ever see 6, 4 inch fish in a 10 gallon? Lol.
> ...


The problem with it, is it doesn't let you choose male or female. And many different species have 1 sex be larger or smaller. Many of them have a substantial difference. It tends to lean towards the smaller side.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Tyrant46290 said:


> The problem with it, is it doesn't let you choose male or female. And many different species have 1 sex be larger or smaller. Many of them have a substantial difference. It tends to lean towards the smaller side.


You made a public statement that I would like to check out. Please give me an example that you used with the wrong results. Thanks.

If you have a species example with a 2" female and a 4" male then it would also be appreciated.


----------



## Tyrant46290 (Jul 21, 2018)

Yea it is a public statement. And the calculator is wrong. It's wrong for small tanks and small fish such as mollies and it's wrong for big tank with big fish such as shovelnose. Plus, it puts way too much credit for filters which seems to increase your tanks swimming area for the fish. It is also wrong in regards to compatibility. Nor does it take into account for the amount of waste produced by different types of fish. Or cool water white clouds living with tropicals. It's flawed. I'm sorry you can't understand that. Also to boot, it tries to tell you minimum and maximum for schooling or non schooling fish. Yet you can have fish that should absolutely be in a school all by itself, with a fish that would eat it, in a tank to small, and the wrong temperature.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Tyrant46290 said:


> Yea it is a public statement. And the calculator is wrong. It's wrong for small tanks and small fish such as mollies and it's wrong for big tank with big fish such as shovelnose. Plus, it puts way too much credit for filters which seems to increase your tanks swimming area for the fish. It is also wrong in regards to compatibility. Nor does it take into account for the amount of waste produced by different types of fish. Or cool water white clouds living with tropicals. It's flawed. I'm sorry you can't understand that. Also to boot, it tries to tell you minimum and maximum for schooling or non schooling fish. Yet you can have fish that should absolutely be in a school all by itself, with a fish that would eat it, in a tank to small, and the wrong temperature.


I can sympathize with your feelings but you still have not given me an example, after 3 requests.

If you think the tool is incorrect, put your energy in sending an email to their support with your concerns. That would be a public service from you as it is a widely known and used tool.

Without a concrete example that shows the tool to be wrong in specific cases, you are just taking up space. A behaviour unbecoming.


----------



## Tyrant46290 (Jul 21, 2018)

You just apparently haven't messed around with it and tested it. I couldn't care less about emailing tech support because I don't use it since it's flawed. That's it. Do some googling or test it yourself.


----------



## Tyrant46290 (Jul 21, 2018)

Here is a completely random 180 gallon setup with filter capacity to handle 200 gallons. If you can't see problems here you shouldn't be running your mouth. Completely incompatible fish. Completely incompatible parameters. Completely over stocked yet says it's at 69%. And they only care that 1 fish jumps and a pleco needs wood. The temperature and ph requirements are at max ends for the fish and are impossibly specific. Plus having many other issues.


----------



## Tyrant46290 (Jul 21, 2018)

And in regards to being widely known and used....that doesn't make it accurate. It's like the 1inch of fish per gallon rule, or the watts per gallon rule on lighting. Those are both widely known and used, yet not accurate. I have been raising and breeding fish for over 22 years. I have gone to 4 different countries collecting new specimens. I currently have 47 tanks running. Anywhere from .5 gallons to 800 gallons. What have you done?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Tyrant46290 said:


> You just apparently haven't messed around with it and tested it. I couldn't care less about emailing tech support because I don't use it since it's flawed. That's it. Do some googling or test it yourself.


You made it explicitly clear who you are and the value of your opinions and knowledge. To me, it's less then 0.

Welcome to my special ignore list.


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

Take it easy guys. I just wanted to know how many embers to add and if they jump. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrant46290 (Jul 21, 2018)

Bogey said:


> Take it easy guys. I just wanted to know how many embers to add and if they jump.


Yea sorry. We were in the wrong. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## D.Farci (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow, I knew people still used those online "calculator" things but I didn't think anyone would actually be silly enough to *fight* you over them! Those things are horrible and it probably took you five seconds to prove it by adding Corydoras hastatus, Licorice Gouramis, and an African Butterfly fish to the same tank. 

Whenever you are concerned about stocking, it's best to come onto a forum like this and just talk it out. "Gallon-per-inch" and related scenarios have never and will never hold true. Anyone who argues aggressively in the other favor is on my "ignore list" lolol Sorry to go off-topic.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

AqAdvisor has the following warning at the bottom of the tool:

*To new tropical fish keepers: AqAdvisor.com is a tool/calculator that helps you determine your tropical fish stocking plans. It does not guarantee that the selected species will completely get along in the long run. We are making every efforts to identify potential problems and display them as warnings, but this takes time as knowledge database grows. We highly recommend you to do further research, and discuss results on your favorite aquarium forums and websites. Your favorite aquarium forums won't necessarily endorse or agree with the recommendations reported by AqAdvisor.com. Use AqAdvisor.com to get general stocking recommendations but do your own research BEFORE buying any species. We highly recomend that new tropical fish keepers understock (less than 100%) their aquarium tanks.*

It isn't something I feel the need to use but it is just a tool to help people decide if their tank is over stocked. It is certainly better than the inch per gallon rule and while it is definitely true that sometimes it doesn't warn that fish are not compatible I did try it out a few times with large fish in a smallish tank and it warned that it was not a good idea. 

When you are new to the hobby and stocking a tank it is best to ask experienced fish keepers, read as much info as you can on the fish you want, and watch videos of the fish you like on Youtube (I find this to be especially helpful, especially when the people shooting the video talk about their experience keeping the fish). If you use a tool like AqAdvisor don't take it as gospel but as a tool to help you make a well researched decision. 

That said I have seen info online not recommending ember tetras for small tanks suggesting that they do better in large groups in larger tanks. Currently I am keeping them two groups of 10 in a 40 breeder and a 33 long. Eventually I will move them all to the 40. So I probably wouldn't keep them in a 10. But there are probably people who have and done OK with it.


----------



## AdamRT (Jan 23, 2018)

To get back to the op’s question... as long as there is some open room to swim and there are no other fish in the tank, you could put 20 embers in that tank with no problems. Honestly the difference between 14 and 20 in terms of bioload is negligible with such small fish and if you are fertilizing with any amount of nitrogen now, you already have a good enough bio-filter (although I would dial back the ferts to account for the increased bioload). 

Embers appreciate being around their own kind, will school pretty tightly if there’s adequate water movement and open space, and are so small that you can really push the numbers in a single species tank. 

I’m not a big fan of overstocking and if anything I usually go way under the limit (but also tend to set up larger tanks), but I don’t think the tank would even look crowded with 20... I recently saw a beautiful 3’ tank (I think it was around 40-45 gal) from Hungaria with a single school of 80 embers and it looked kinda empty because of how tightly they schooled. 

If anything just ramp up the water movement a little to give them some current to swim against.


----------

